# Coyright und Lizensen



## sparco (18. Februar 2005)

Gruess alle Tutorials.de User!

Ich hab schon lange gesucht, aber nichts gefunden, also:
Ich will euch letzt fragen wie ich ein Copyright fuer eine Seite und/oder Script machen kann.
Die Seite ist nicht so wichtig aber trotzdem.
Mich interessiert jetzt eine Lizens fuer den Script, so, damit ich sie dann an andere verkaufen kann (also nicht OpenSource)

Danke im Voraus fuer eure Antworten!


----------



## Sinac (18. Februar 2005)

OpenSource hat nichts damit zu tun das du etwas nicht verkaufen kannst, sondern nur as der Quellcode frei zugänglich ist.
Ich glaube dann musst du dir das patentieren lassen und dafür gibt es das Patentamt.


----------

